# Superior E-cigarette Designed In Us



## Stroodlepuff (14/7/14)

Many e-cigarettes could be exposing you to glass fibres and adhesives, which prompted a physician and an engineer to come up with a much safer option.....

Superior e-cigarette designed in US

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/7/14)

interesting , just wont let me watch the vid !!


----------



## soonkia (14/7/14)

is this a dry-herb vaporiser ?


----------



## shabbar (14/7/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> interesting , just wont let me watch the vid !!



Likewise


----------



## MarkK (14/7/14)

Article does make mention that his biggest following are medical marijuana patients, but that does not knock his credibility. Medical Marijuana has proven benefits in many medical studies over seas, its currently recreationally legal in Washington DC.

I have kinda been wondering about all these adhesives and stuff in these products and what kind if grade rubber seals are used. Might not be the juice that kills us but it could be our cheap equipment ... lol sigh


----------

